# Forum in English  > Offtopic  > Polls  >  The Best Firewall in your opinion to all members.

## Ultima Weapon

Comodo Firewall Pro Version 3 is the ultimate firewall. It has these feature that some are unique to it namely =Network firewall, Registry Firewall, CPU firewall, & File firewall. Comodo has always top the matoussec firewall leak test except for nov 2007 when its version 2.4 got beaten finally by Agnitum Outpost Pro & Online Armor.   But Comodo Firewall Version 3 just got released, so all firewall vendors have a lot of catching up to do!!!!!!!  :Wink:  
PS: It happened before when version 2.4 got released so "HISTORY REPEATS ITSELF".

Comodo has earned its placed in the history books  as the " THE KING OF FIREWALLS"


references: 
http://www.matousec.com/projects/win...ts-results.php

----------


## Sjoeii

Have to choose Kaspersky because it is in  my suite. Otherwise I believe Outpost is doing some great things

----------

